# Boylston Academy Closed?



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I hear that Boylston Academy is closed until further notice, computers were seized and academy people placed on admnistrative leave. Anyone else heard of this?​


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope not, I have a buddy that was supposed to staet the LECP Full-Time Academy this week.............


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah whats the deal with that by the way...if you have a CJ bachelor's degree they're taking weeks off the class? Is that how it goes?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

lawdog671 said:


> Yeah whats the deal with that by the way...if you have a CJ bachelor's degree they're taking weeks off the class? Is that how it goes?


From the MPTC website:

The Municipal Police Training Committee, in cooperation with Massachusetts Community Colleges, proudly presents a new career training opportunity for those who strive to become municipal police officers in the Commonwealth. After several
years of development, the Municipal Police Training Committee will offer the Basic Curriculum Academy specifically developed for people who have already completed the Law Enforcement Certificate Program (LECP) or who have a post secondary degree in Criminal Justice. The 2​​nd LECP Academy Class fifteen week
training program will begin on August 4, 2008. To be eligible for this program, candidates must be hired by a municipal police department or be sponsored by a municipal police department. The rigorous training program will use the knowledge gained in a post secondary criminal justice program as a foundation to
develop the skills and abilities necessary to be an entry level police officer in Massachusetts. *Candidates must pass the Municipal Police Training Committee's LECP Comprehensive Exam. Exam Test date: Saturday, May 31, 2008. Application deadline: May 17, 2008*. For exam application and additional information, visit the Municipal Police Training Committee website: www.mass.gov/mptc .​


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OutOfManyOne said:


> I hear that Boylston Academy is closed until further notice, computers were seized and academy people placed on admnistrative leave. Anyone else heard of this?​


Oh my Goodness!!!!
I'm having flashbacks to Police Corps at Weymouth


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

The Boylston Academy is alive and well. I hear there were some recent "personnel changes" (you read between the lines), but things are running there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Sarge31 said:


> The Boylston Academy is alive and well. I hear there were some recent "personnel changes" (you read between the lines), but things are running there.


haha... Looks like the WCSD is going to have to go somewhere else to get their DEPUUUUTEEEESS trained.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

My sources tell me that both Kevin and Chris are no longer at Boylston.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

The R/I Academy is the one being put off. The full time is still going. They are making some changes to the R/I.


----------



## cpd909 (Jun 13, 2002)

spoke to one of the instructors up there, Kevin Donnely transfered to Reading, rest of staff under him gone. R/I is no longer, there is a full time academy currently.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

cpd909 said:


> spoke to one of the instructors up there, Kevin Donnely transfered to Reading, rest of staff under him gone. R/I is no longer, there is a full time academy currently.


YA!
It's the Community College short version program. They're just finishing second week. I work with a kid who's attending. He says they are just starting out slow with PT.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

From what I heard, the R/I will get back up and running there, with different staff, it will take some time to get going. As far with the FT, there was a class that graduated a couple weeks ago, as far as I knew that wasnt going to be affected.


----------



## wpd518 (Jan 15, 2005)

From a good source....

1. Kevin Donnelly in at Randolph not Reading and he is now responsible for In Service training programs State Wide.

2. The staff under him is currently scheduled to start the 19th MPOC Full Time academy on December 1, 2008. I am trying to find one of them to confirm that.

3. The college short academy is running a second prototype class and will be gone by late November or Early December.

4. The R/I class has a new director that will be starting up again soon.


----------



## wpd518 (Jan 15, 2005)

HERE IS THE FINAL ANSWER. 

As you are all aware, the MPTC is facing a severe budget shortfall for Fiscal Year 2009. At today's meeting the Committee was forced to make some difficult decisions to insure that we can continue our core mission which is to provide meaningful training for the municipal police departments of the Commonwealth. In FY 09 we are facing a budget short fall of over $600,000 which will require difficult measures to be taken to insure our ability to continue training. Today, the Committee voted, after hours of deliberation and discussion, to close the Boylston Regional Police Academy, the New Bedford Training Center and the Plymouth Regional Police Academy as soon as is legally possible. Personnel at these locations will be reassigned. These actions will not close the budget gap and certainly other measures will be necessary to overcome these shortfalls.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Boylston will be open until the graduation of the 2nd LECP-MPOC. Unless some $$$ is released, things are looking grim. As is the case in most everything in this Commonwealth, Stand by to Stand by!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Once again............. Thanks to all you fOOls that voted for Coupe Deval.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Massachusetts IS on the move!!!!!


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

OutOfManyOne said:


> I hear that Boylston Academy is closed until further notice, computers were seized and academy people placed on admnistrative leave. Anyone else heard of this?​


I was attending the Boylston R/I Academy when it happened. Very weird stuff happening. I have a good idea what it was about, but I'm not one to make accusations/assumptions. They did seize computers and files without warning and I almost didn't graduate. They were going to, or already have, reform the R/I Academy and then continue it with different coordinators and instructors. The Full Time Academy wasn't involved and continued as usual as far as I know.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I hope they don't shut Boylston down. Many of us in Worcester county that do not have the liberty and funding to conduct in-service in-house need this place to stay open. I am sure as hell not looking forward to driving out to Reading for in-service. I did here that they are not anal about officers going to in-service at Reading in uniform, which is a good thing. I know a few officers that have had their Chief called by a snitch up at Boylston for not showing up in proper uniform. Now that has always pissed my off about that place. Work the midnight shift, leave your duty belt and vest in the locker at the station because you were wearing it all night and you want to lighten your load, go to inservice and then your Chief is buzzing you on the Nextel at lunch because he got a call from the academy saying that you are out of uniform. Now that is bullshit. Just my :2c:


----------

